# Maiden and Riot



## woody d (Feb 7, 2008)

a couple pics of my dogs


----------



## woody d (Feb 7, 2008)

*Riot*

Offspring List 
Siblings List 
Pedigree Statistics

4 GENERATION PEDIGREE
ADAMS' QUIET RIOT

BREEDER: KIRK ADAMS
OWNER: WOODY D.
REGISTRATION #: ADBA
SEX: MALE
COLOR: BLACK BRINDLE
POSTED: 2007-12-11
LAST MODIFIED: 2007-12-11
No OF VIEWS: 57 times

Generations in Pedigree 
First Second Third Fourth 
(Sire) ADAMS / O'DONOVANS ZACK FAT BILLS RICKSON FAT BILL'S TWO EYES (2XW) ROM MOUNTAIN MAN'S BANDIT (2XW)(1XL) POR 
CH (FAT BILL'S BOLERO) BUZZSAW'S PATCHES 
FAT BILL'S MALLOREY ROM GR CH DENNY & DIXIE LINE CONNECTION'S BO (5XW) 
FAT BILL'S CRYSTAL 
O'DONOVANS FLEA CH KRUNCH KENNEL'S MIESTER KELLY'S YOUNG CHINA BOY 
MOAK'S MABALLINE 
FAT BILL'S MALLOREY ROM GR CH DENNY & DIXIE LINE CONNECTION'S BO (5XW) 
FAT BILL'S CRYSTAL 
(Dam) O'DONOVAN'S EMMA LOU CH MASS COMBINE'S PISTOL (WCC'S) KITTEN'S DEVIL DEACON (ROM) BAILEY'S BINGO (1XW) 
(KITTEN'S) MARLOWE'S PEACHES (POR) 
MASS COMBINE'S LIL CRICKET GARRETT'S FLOYD (2XW) ROM 
SHADY HILL KENNEL'S CRICKET 
O'DONOVAN'S ELLIE MAE CH MASS COMBINE'S PISTOL (WCC'S) KITTEN'S DEVIL DEACON (ROM) 
MASS COMBINE'S LIL CRICKET 
FAT BILL'S MALLOREY ROM GR CH DENNY & DIXIE LINE CONNECTION'S BO (5XW) 
FAT BILL'S CRYSTAL

This information is stored in and generated by apbt pedigrees online


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are adorable. Riot looks precious.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

They are both adorable! Riot is getting big


----------



## woody d (Feb 7, 2008)

in a pic or two Riots brindle is like a natural camoflauge(sp?) in my yard


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

they are both very nice looking dogs.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

what beutiful dogs!! the brindle one blends in with the tree and leaves on the ground!!


----------

